# Netzwerk mit 2. Router als Switch



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade, mein Netzwerk so zu erweitern, dass ich meinen alten Netgear-Router als Switch verwende, aber die PCs an beiden Routern in einem Netzwerk laufen. Das gelingt mir leider nicht ... 

So siehts aus:

Inet -->  Router1  ---> 2x Wlan PC, 1 Drucker
                               |
               |
                    D-Lan  (85mbit/s devolo)
                               |
                               V
                        Router 2 ---->  2x Lan-PC,    kann man evtl auch das Wlan nutzen? wäre klasse, da die beiden außerhalb             der                                                  wlan reichweite des anderen sind und ich so das funknetz erweitern könnte


*edit*:  das forum löscht immer meine leerzeichenblöcke,  das dlan und der router2 hängen hinter router 1


----------



## K3n$! (23. Juni 2012)

Du musst im 2. Router, der nur als AP oder Switch laufen soll, alle Zugangsdaten löschen und den DHCP Server deaktivieren. 
Wenn der als AP (Accesspoint) laufen soll, muss das der Router, glaube ich, extra unterstützen.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

ok, das mit dem dhcp hatte ich schon gesehen, aber wohl noch nicht richtig gemacht ...

AP utnerstützt er glaube ich, aber kannst du mir nochmal kurz erklären, was das genau ist?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

nebenbei: das kabel zwischen den beiden routern:  muss es in den inet-eingang oder in einen der normalen lan-stecker?


----------



## K3n$! (23. Juni 2012)

1. Bitte Editieren Button nutzen 
2. Ein Accesspoint ist ein Gerät, dass das WLAN Netz und LAN Netz verteilt. 

LAN Port Router1 --> LAN Kabel vom Router1 --> LAN Port Router2
Fertig. Nun funktioniert das Gerät schon mal als Switch, wenn du den DHCP Server deaktiviert hast.

Wenn du den AP Mode nutzen möchtest, trenn das Kabel vom Router1 und greif auf die Benutzeroberfläche vom Router2 zu.
Dort stellst du den AP Mode ein und dann steckst du das LAN Kabel wieder rein. Fertig


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

alles klar, klingt ja eifnach  

ich versuchs mal  danke schonmal


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wenn du den AP Mode nutzen möchtest, trenn das Kabel vom Router1 und greif auf die Benutzeroberfläche vom Router2 zu.
> Dort stellst du den AP Mode ein und dann steckst du das LAN Kabel wieder rein. Fertig


 Ich muß dich mal ein wenig korrigieren. Bei routern gibt es keinen "ap-mode". Die dinger laufen immer als ap und gleichzeitig als switch, außer man stellt etwas anderes ein. (und lassen auch von überall nach überall den zugriff zu)
@stryke7
Du kannst dir das leben übrigens etwas einfacher machen, wenn du beide router in eine identische ip-range bringst. (z.b. 192.168.0.x) Dadurch bekommst du auf beide router zugriff, ohne die rechner-ip immer manuell umstellen zu müssen. Natürlich mußt du,wie schon von K3n$! erwähnt wurde, vorher den dhcp-server von router 2 deaktivieren.


----------



## K3n$! (23. Juni 2012)

Aha, wieder was dazu gelernt. 
Ich dachte immer, dass es dazu einen besonderen Modus braucht.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

also:

ich habe jetzt mal nur meinen pc und das kabel zum anderen router angeschlossen, und dhcp und danach auch "automatisch verbinden" deaktiviert.  er findet weder das andere netz noch das inet ...


----------



## der_knoben (23. Juni 2012)

Man kann doch den 2. Router auch als Repeater nutzen, wäre doch der gleiche Effekt, wie mit dem Kabel.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> also:
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal nur meinen pc und das kabel zum anderen router angeschlossen, und dhcp und danach auch "automatisch verbinden" deaktiviert.  er findet weder das andere netz noch das inet ...


Um dich mal zu zitieren:


> Inet -->  Router1  ---> 2x Wlan PC, 1 Drucker
> |
> |
> D-Lan  (85mbit/s devolo)
> ...


So muß der aufbau aussehen. Willst du zusätzlich via wlan über router 2 auf das netzwerk zugreifen, mußt du natürlich im web-interface von router 2 ein wlan konfigurieren. (du hast dann 2x wlan,aber ein netzwerk)
Defacto verteilt somit router 1 das inet im netzwerk und router 2 leitet nur alles durch.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

ja, so war es gedacht.

ich werde jetzt mal die beiden router-ip's abgleichen, und den 2. router ins gleiche netz schicken. (vorletzte ziffer angleichen). hoffentlich geht dann was.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2012)

Aber bitte darauf achten, das beide router nicht die selbe ip haben.Wenn also router 1 die 192.168.0.1 hat, dann sollte router 2 z.b. die 192.168.0.2 haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2012)

nachtrag: 

router zum hier schreiben wieder rausgenommen, danach wieder zwischengeschaltet, auf einmal gehts  sowohl inet als auch netzwerk laufen ...


----------

